#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Redimensionando RB

## zoom18

Bom dia, gostaria da ajuda e experiência dos amigos do forum para poder redimensionar qual RB utilizar para a seguinte rede: 
Vai ser uma rede cabeada nos postes da cidade, vai chegar a fibra em um e dai vai sair o cabo utp para os proximos, cada ramificação vai atender no maximo 480 clientes autenticando via pppoe. Gostaria de saber qual a RB que vocês recomendariam que aguentaria um tanto de clientes de aproximadamente 400 conectados simultaneamente (os links serão de 1 Mb até 10Mb). Qual o modelo que vocês recomendariam que aguentaria o tranco? A RB so vai fazer essa função, jogando ip valido para os clientes (é pppoe via radius), nada de cache e outras coisas.

Agradeço a atenção de todos!

----------


## olivionet

Para receber na fibra vai ter que ser alguma da série: RB2011 ou se quizer fazer um investimento maior CCR1016 ou CCR1036.

----------


## zoom18

> Para receber na fibra vai ter que ser alguma da série: RB2011 ou se quizer fazer um investimento maior CCR1016 ou CCR1036.



Obrigado pela resposta amigo! Mas e quanto a processador e memória da RB? Quanto seria o ideal para essa media de 400~480 conexões pppoe em simultaneo???

Quanto a porta de fibra, não é necessário (se tiver claro que é melhor), em ultimo dos casos colocaremos um conversor de mídia.


Obrigado  :Smile:

----------


## olivionet

No MUM deste ano, Nas soluções integrada de energia que vi o pessoal esta usando routerboard da série rb 2011 !

Creio que ela suporte sim a sua demanda.

Mas se quizer gastar um pouco mais vai de rb1100ahx2, dai sim você vai ter processamento de sobra.

----------


## demattos

> Bom dia, gostaria da ajuda e experiência dos amigos do forum para poder redimensionar qual RB utilizar para a seguinte rede: 
> Vai ser uma rede cabeada nos postes da cidade, vai chegar a fibra em um e dai vai sair o cabo utp para os proximos, cada ramificação vai atender no maximo 480 clientes autenticando via pppoe. Gostaria de saber qual a RB que vocês recomendariam que aguentaria um tanto de clientes de aproximadamente 400 conectados simultaneamente (os links serão de 1 Mb até 10Mb). Qual o modelo que vocês recomendariam que aguentaria o tranco? A RB so vai fazer essa função, jogando ip valido para os clientes (é pppoe via radius), nada de cache e outras coisas.
> 
> Agradeço a atenção de todos!


bom dia amigo vc pode fazer o seguinte:

usar uma unica rb para consentrar todas os clientes desde trecho usando um rb otima com citado pelo amigo @*oliver*net ja com case sfp .
ou rotear esta rede e seguimentala colocando rb de menos desempenho autenticando seus clientes neste trecho, por exemplo a cada km vai 10 switch que da ai 60 cliente, uma rb 450g da conta de 60 clientes tranquilo.


para melhor orientalo poderia fazer um mapa de quantos km atender e o trecho com desindade de cliente.


minha opniao, ja que vai esticar uma fibra.

Pensa esta e minha opniao vai usar deixo claro, cabo udp ( nada contra ) mas em um km atende ai ums 60 clientes se usar switch de 8 portas, com um switch hpna outdoor da para atender 100 clientes tranquilo no mesmo km sendo um unico ativo na rde ao contrario de 10 da rede com cabo udp, e ainda usar um mkauth da vida para autenticar sem uso de rb, se vai usra fibra para alimentar uma rd com cabo udb pense o valor com coaxial hpna sai mais barato ao llongo do tempo sem problema de loop em rede, e ai vai as inumeras vantagens comparado em uma rede rede udp, sem contar que vc pode sair com fibra de switch hpna e alimentar outro e assim vai, e um poucom mais complexo envolve calculos de perda em db mas nada exagerado.



presisando estamos ai.

----------


## zoom18

> No MUM deste ano, Nas soluções integrada de energia que vi o pessoal esta usando routerboard da série rb 2011 !
> 
> Creio que ela suporte sim a sua demanda.
> 
> Mas se quizer gastar um pouco mais vai de rb1100ahx2, dai sim você vai ter processamento de sobra.



Obrigado! Temos aqui algumas 1100ahx2 e realmente é muito boa! O meu medo é fazer o investimento em uma RB da serie 2011 e ela não dar conta do recado, a melhor dessa série é mesmo a rb2011uas-rm??????

----------


## zoom18

> bom dia amigo vc pode fazer o seguinte:
> 
> usar uma unica rb para consentrar todas os clientes desde trecho usando um rb otima com citado pelo amigo @*oliver*net ja com case sfp .
> ou rotear esta rede e seguimentala colocando rb de menos desempenho autenticando seus clientes neste trecho, por exemplo a cada km vai 10 switch que da ai 60 cliente, uma rb 450g da conta de 60 clientes tranquilo.
> 
> 
> para melhor orientalo poderia fazer um mapa de quantos km atender e o trecho com desindade de cliente.
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado amigo! o problema é que a parte "acima" já acertou tudo como vai ser, só fui consultado agora.... Eu "só" tenho que dar um jeito da coisa funcionar, não tenho como mexer na estrutura que os chefões já acertaram....

----------


## demattos

> Obrigado amigo! o problema é que a parte "acima" já acertou tudo como vai ser, só fui consultado agora.... Eu "só" tenho que dar um jeito da coisa funcionar, não tenho como mexer na estrutura que os chefões já acertaram....


muito obrigado amigo pela atencao a meu post, e que sou de orientar e nao muitas vezes da corda para se inforcar mais, mais esta ai adica tecnologia que permite tripoplay e mais os endpoint vem com saida de telefone e saida rf para tv se no futuro ser ofertado em sua rede, abraco amigo me add no skype se no futuro precisar de orientacao sobre fibra fttx ou hpna 


abraco

----------

